

Edward Snowden Wants You To Ditch Dropbox - znowi
http://www.businessinsider.com/edward-snowden-dropbox-2014-7

======
azeirah
Please, Dropbox go bankrupt so our favorite benevolent dictator for life can
go work at a cooler place :)

------
duncan_bayne
You should ditch DropBox anyway, after they preemptively screwed over Boxopus:

[https://github.com/duncan-bayne/duncan-
bayne.github.com/wiki...](https://github.com/duncan-bayne/duncan-
bayne.github.com/wiki/Letter-to-Dropbox-re.-Boxopus)

